# DM: Plastic 'wand' that helps you conceive



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

IN the Daily Mail today, only had a v quick look, something about scraping cells off the uterus wall encouraging implanatation, and the success rate looks *v. high*, i.e. that it makes a difference. Anyway, havent had time to have a proper lok but it looks interesting

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2076274/Plastic-wand-double-chances-pregnant.html

/links


----------



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Sounds similar to the implantation cuts that clinics such as serum in athens regularly use for ladies with implantation failure? Or is this something else? 

Eagle


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes, that's what I thought, the same thinking behind it but I think, from how they phrase it in the article, that this is a very much less invasive procedure, not requiring a general anaesthetic.  I want it now, give me that wand!!!!


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

I am having this procedure done in January before my icsi in feb, fingers crossed!! At my clinic (jessops in sheffield) its costs about £200 but if it increases our chances it will be worth the money. We were advised to have this as we have had 5 embryos put back and not got our BFP yet. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

I think its commonly called the endometrial scratch biopsy- there have been several previous studies suggesting it helps with implantation.


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

this was a very interesting article, will defo try that next time i have ivf and in the mean time i might try reflexology as i had never heard that b4 about pcos x thx 4 sharing <3


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

yes, I'm going to try it as well, at least the endometrial scratch anyway, as don't know if the pipelle thing is available yet.  Come on 2012....


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

I think a pipelle is the normal sharp disposable instrument that every gynae uses if he wants to take an endometrial biopsy sample for testing... all that they are doing here is using it to make a couple of scratches across the fundus of the uterus instead of punching into the lining to get a sample.  the small injury that it makes appears to prime the immune system for healing and increase bloodflow that are both supposed to make the lining more hospitable to an embryo... studies have suggested a similar effect from any procedure that causes minor 'damage' to the lining shortly before ET e.g., having a saline infusion into the uterus or an aquascan.


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

Just to let you know I had the 'magic wand' this time and my third icsi worked (I've had 4 transfers previously!) obviously can't say for definate that it was down to the scratch but I personally think it helped... good luck everyone xxx


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

congrats emabee x hope all is well with u and that is fab news about twins x defo have to try this next time x


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I've had it done twice and no luck so far!  And the consultants did it completely differently so I'm wondering if anyone really knows how to do it properly (apart from the people who carried out the research study of course!).  I would have it again though, just in case...


----------



## Kestra (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,

I had a 'roughening' up of my lining on my third tx and I did get pg for a while. I just had a local anesthetic injection and it lasted about 10 mins. My consultant said it was that the lining of the womb is very smooth and if they made some grooves etc the egg may find it easier to implant as it has something to 'grab' onto!

I would recommend it to anyone

Kestra


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I've had it done twice and no luck so far!  And both consultants did it completely differently so I think it's quite random, they don't really know a single optimal protocol to do it.  I didn't have any pain relief, I really didn't need it, in my case it took about a minute at most.

Congratulations emabee, I'm really glad you're had success, I'm going to have it agian before my next tx.  I'm still hopefull it can make a difference.


----------

